# Finished xmas with 12th boy out of 12



## McEwenGoat (Dec 19, 2012)

What a week it has been my first kidding season with my first generation of my savanna x boar nannies


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

all 12 were boys?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All 12 were males?


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Woah! Twelve boys?!? Well, there are twelve days of Christmas. 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

i'm glad you are finished, but 12 boys! I would hunt down the buck fairy and have some words!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my! 12 little bucks :hammer: Good that all went well but some doelings would have been nice too


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I would ban the buck fairy for a couple years at least! geesh! Glad it all went well.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow! I'd say time for a different buck!! Lol our Hereford bull throws 90% heifers


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

AHHH! I would be so upset if I were you! Thinking pink for you next year!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We had 3:1 buck to doe ratio so far this year. It's no good. Thinkin pink for the rest of the season.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

My buck also throws more boys :/ so getting a new buck for our next breeding 


What do you guys mean by thinking pink for next season??


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> My buck also throws more boys :/ so getting a new buck for our next breeding
> 
> What do you guys mean by thinking pink for next season??


Thinking pink, means they are wishing for girls.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

In the long run, things usually work out around 50/50. With the alpacas and now with the goats, I'm at about 50/50. I've had male years and female years and combo years. But the mainly buck years are tough.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I asked my husband what we would do with all those bucks and he said eat them. 

What are you planning on doing with your bucks?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol ship one to me to breed my %boer does


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

thats funny congrats on the babies but i am one that is praying for boys cuz my daughter and her friend need show wethers lol i dont want any girls


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

newbygoatmama said:


> thats funny congrats on the babies but i am one that is praying for boys cuz my daughter and her friend need show wethers lol i dont want any girls


Your fair doesn't let you show does in the meat goat class? Ours does. We show does all the time.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

12 boys? OMG....I just don't know what to say....LOL



20kidsonhill said:


> Your fair doesn't let you show does in the meat goat class? Ours does. We show does all the time.


I'm in KY and my kids got into showing in 4-H. Here you can show wethers or does in the market goat classes. In fact, my youngest daughter shows novice and they can only show a market animal at that age, and she showed a doe. Some fairs here even have commercial doe classes.


----------

